# Hausdurchsuchung bei NewAdMedia !



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Januar 2006)

Hier die Meldung:

www.netzwelt.de/news/73489-eilmeldung-hausdurchsuchung-bei-newadmedia.html


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2006)

Na endlich!  :vlol:


----------



## tuxedo (26 Januar 2006)

STRIKE!

 :respekt:

Ob das auch der Grund für die aktuelle Startseite von prob...de ist?  :holy:


----------



## A John (26 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> STRIKE!
> 
> :respekt:
> 
> Ob das auch der Grund für die aktuelle Startseite von prob...de ist?  :holy:


... und das, obwohl die unter dem *besonderen Schutz des LG Hamburg* stehen! 0 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Antidialer (26 Januar 2006)

Angeblich soll auch Proinkasso durchsucht werden.

Da muss sich der dubiose Östereicher von simsen wohl bald einen neuen Inkassoknecht suchen.  :lol: 

Die EV des LG Hamburg dürfte damit auch hinfällig sein und die Aufhebung nur noch eine Formsache sein.

Eine Frage dazu: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Hambuger Richer, die hier die EV erteilt haben, irgendwie zu belangen? Die Firma wird gerade 3 Wochen nach dem Erlass der EV hochgenommen, das mindeste, was man den Hambuger Richtern vorwerfen kann, ist Schlampigkeit!


----------



## stieglitz (26 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage dazu: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Hambuger Richer, die hier die EV erteilt haben, irgendwie zu belangen? Die Firma wird gerade 3 Wochen nach dem Erlass der EV hochgenommen, das mindeste, was man den Hambuger Richtern vorwerfen kann, ist Schlampigkeit!


Moment, das erste ist Zivilrecht und das zweite ist Strafrecht, hat beides nichts miteinander zu tun.
Und wie sollen die Hamburger Richter gewusst haben, dass in drei Wochen
eine Hausdurchsuchung ansteht.


----------



## Antidialer (26 Januar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Moment, das erste ist Zivilrecht und das zweite ist Strafrecht, hat beides nichts miteinander zu tun.
> Und wie sollen die Hamburger Richter gewusst haben, dass in drei Wochen
> eine Hausdurchsuchung ansteht.



Mit etwes Recherche hätten die Hambuger Richter aber sehr schnell herausgefunden, das gegen diese Firma bereits einige Strafverfahren laufen und hunderte Anzeigen vorliegen.

Mit diesem Wissen hätte eine EV meiner Ansicht nach nie erteilt werden dürfen.


----------



## A John (26 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage dazu: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Hambuger Richer, die hier die EV erteilt haben, irgendwie zu belangen?


Das ist schon in der Theorie extrem schwer, in der Praxis ist es *nahezu unmöglich.*
M.W. ist in Deutschland noch nie ein Richter wegen Rechtsbeugung verurteilt worden. 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> M.W. ist in Deutschland noch nie ein Richter wegen Rechtsbeugung verurteilt worden.



Einige DDR-Richter wurden wegen Rechtsbeugung (§ 244 StGB DDR) verurteilt, z.B. in folgendem Fall:

http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/entscheidungen/frames/rk19980407_2bvr256095


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss sich der dubiose Östereicher von simsen wohl bald einen neuen Inkassoknecht suchen.  :lol:



ist das so? in welchem zusammenhang steht diese hausdurchsuchung denn mit simsen.de? hab eben meine "rechnung" von simsen.de bekommen. die seite ist jetzt auch down!?

gruß,
nisse


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

THE BRAINS IN CHAINS:

www.netzwelt.de/news/73497-eilmeldung-polizei-nimmt-newadmediachefs-mit.html


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Januar 2006)

sorry, hatte Anmeldung vergessen. 

www.netzwelt.de/news/73497-eilmeldung-polizei-nimmt-newadmediachefs-mit.html


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Januar 2006)

Beitrag vom Netsheriff bei Lanu: alex leinhos

Beiträge: 48

Heute 11:39

RE: EILMELDUNG: Hausdurchsuchung bei newadmedia 

    In Antwort auf:Wer inkassiert denn dann für den "Wiener Beau" Valentin F. ???
    Er droht ja bei den Simsen-Mahnungen mit Proinkasso ! Vielleicht hat S. ja jetzt die "Lizenz zum Inkassieren" endlich los !

Wird wohl die BUTSCH-EL-ARAB 1000AND-ONE-NIGHT-Inkasso FZE LLC, Dubai machen müssen...


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2006)

nisse schrieb:
			
		

> in welchem zusammenhang steht diese hausdurchsuchung denn mit simsen.de?



Weil simsen.de der Abschaltung von probino.de unterliegt - die beiden Domain liefen (aus welchem Grund auch immer) gleichsam auf den von den derzeitigen Strafverfolgungsmaßnahmen betroffenen B. C. auf, siehe auch > HIER <.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Warum geht eigentlich hausaufgaben.de (geldverdienen-heute.com) nimmer, Walterlein?
 :lol:


----------



## berend2805 (26 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mit etwes Recherche hätten die Hambuger Richter aber sehr schnell herausgefunden, das gegen diese Firma bereits einige Strafverfahren laufen und hunderte Anzeigen vorliegen.


Nicht unbedingt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann weiß der Staatsanwalt in HH nicht unbedingt davon, dass es in Stuttgart oder sonstwo auch noch andere (Betrugs-)Anzeigen gibt, weil die wohl nicht zentral verwaltet/gesammelt werden.


----------



## Antidialer (26 Januar 2006)

Dann hätte es sich der Staatsanwalt (oder eher Richter) vielleicht mal besser informieren sollen, anstatt gleich einen Maulkorb zu verhängen. Die Hintermänner wurden heute hochgenommen, es kann mir keiner erzählen, das man nicht schon vor 3 Wochen hätte erkennen können, das bei diesem Geschäftsmodel einiges im Argen liegt. Hier sollte das Recht der Öffentlichkeit auf Information um einiges höher geschätzt werden als die Geschäfte so zweifelhafter Firmen. Der Erlass einer EV in so einer zweifelhaften Angelegenheit sollte die zuständigen Richter nicht folgenlos bleiben. Aber leider haben Richter in Deutschland geradezu Narrenfreiheit, das hat man bei den viele Dialerfehlurteilen bis 2004 immer wieder gesehen.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2006)

Der Maulkorb für Netzwelt ist zivil verhängt worden, das hat mit Strafverfahren erstmal absolut nichts zu tun. Es wäre realitätsfremd anzunehmen, dass Zivilrichter Recherchen bei ihren Kollegen in Sachen Strafrecht vornehmen. Dennoch wäre das in diesem Fall von vornherein schon naheliegend gewesen und wird sicher auch den Widerspruch von Alex adeln.


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2006)

Weiter geht's.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (31 Januar 2006)

*Neues vpn Probino/Proinkasso*

Es gibt mal wieder was neues:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t373f25-PROBINO-KEIN-ANWALT-UNTER-DIESER-NUMMER.html


----------



## tuxedo (1 Februar 2006)

pr***o.de scheint wieder online zu sein. Allerdings werden keine Neukunden mehr aufgenommen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

> Lieber Interessent/in,
> 
> Leider können wir bis auf weiteres keine Neukunden aufnehmen. Der Grund liegt darin, dass es auf Grund der enormen Nachfrage zu Engpässen auf Seiten der Probenanbieter gekommen ist.
> 
> Um den bereits bestehenden Kunden ein bestmögliches Produkt zu liefern sind wir leider zu diesen Schritt gezwungen.


soso.....


----------



## Wembley (1 Februar 2006)

Unerwähnt bleibt natürlich, dass mit p****nzauber.de eine Seite mit der  selben Zielsetzung und dem selben Impressum online ist und man sich dort sehr wohl anmelden kann.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (2 Februar 2006)

Heute gabs 15-minütigen Prob**o-Filmbericht in Südwest 3 - Infomarkt -.
Der Staatsanwalt sprach von Beschlagnahmung von Konten mit einem Guthaben von insgesamt 300.000 Euro.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2006)

hier zu lesen:
http://www.swr.de/infomarkt/archiv/2006/02/02/beitrag6.html


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

SWR schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schlüssel dazu ist die so genannte IP-Adresse, die jedem Rechner im Internet
> zugewiesen wird. Darüber kann zumindest der Provider an die persönlichen Daten herankommen.
> Ob es dort Sicherheitslücken gibt oder die Daten gar weiterverkauft wurden?


Das ist ein äußerst schwerwiegender Verdacht, dem eingehend nachgegangen werden sollte.
Unabhängig davon dürfte es als Beweismittel vor Gericht einen Nullstellenwert haben. 

cp


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 März 2006)

auch in Sachen NewAdMedia gibts was neues:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73733-urteil-netzwelt-sprengt-den-probinomaulkorb.html


----------



## tuxedo (2 März 2006)

Wie ist denn das jetzt? Steht der Netzwelt so etwas wie Schadensersatz zu, dadurch dass die EV aufgehoben wurde? Immerhin wurden ja alle Gründe der EV widerlegt und diese dadurch haltlos?

Oder ander formuliert: Welche Kosten muss denn jetzt der gescheiterte EV-Beantrager u.U. tragen?

(Ich bin Informatiker kein Jurist, aber vielleicht können die rechtlich versierten hier mal ein paar allegmeine Infos diesbezüglich loslassen).

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rolf76 (2 März 2006)

Ganz allgemein gilt natürlich die Kostentragungspflicht des Unterlegenen hinsichtlich der Prozesskosten nach § 91 ZPO.

Daneben kann ein Schadensersatzanspruch unter den Voraussetzungen des § 945 ZPO bestehen:


> Erweist sich die Anordnung eines Arrestes oder einer einstweiligen Verfügung als von Anfang an ungerechtfertigt oder wird die angeordnete Maßregel auf Grund des § 926 Abs. 2 oder des § 942 Abs. 3 aufgehoben, so ist die Partei, welche die Anordnung erwirkt hat, verpflichtet, dem Gegner den Schaden zu ersetzen, der ihm aus der Vollziehung der angeordneten Maßregel oder dadurch entsteht, dass er Sicherheit leistet, um die Vollziehung abzuwenden oder die Aufhebung der Maßregel zu erwirken.


----------

